# Had a chance to shoot a P220 Compact SAS...and fell for it.. Sig Convert here..



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

I shoot with a few LEO's one had a Sig i spent an afternoon shooting the gun,couldnt get it out of my mind.
Traded my Glock 27,30SF,22 for NIB P220 SAS Sa/Da flippin love this gun,just have to get a much better belt to carry it.
Sig P229 NIB 2 tone with a .357 SIg barrel/AND a .40 cal barrel its a DAK which i didnt like at first but grew to.
NIB Berretta 92fs with NIB CTC grips and 6 extra new PB9 mags

Kinda forgot how a steel gun felt,looking for a good IWB holster for the P220 SAS..i could talk about that gun all day.

So new to here but not to firearms.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How many guns did you buy today? Sounds like you took out the trash, stepped up in quality, and laid out some cash.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

While there a a few out there that don't care for it, the Milt Sparks Versa Max II is thought to be one of the best IWB holsters available and I have to agree.

If the 6 month wait time is a turn off, check out TY Gunleather, slightly less wait time but still a solid product.


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Didnt buy im a barter kinda guy,just like i listed it.Ended up with 1500 rounds of ammo as well.BUT your right its a HUGE step up,these pistols have 'IT'..


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Took all my steel guns out.Glad i always bought ammo,had plenty to shoot.Got asked twice if i wanted to sell any,still no ammo around here.

Love the Beretta for the 9mm gun barely moves when fired and is so very accurate.The Sigs held no surprises shot well,accurate,and they just felt 'better' than the Glocks.
Both Sigs have Nite sites extra mags.We had a pile of brass when done.Total round count was over 600 for the 3 guns.Not one failure of any type.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ That's why I stick with Beretta & Sig, lol. 

My new CZ is growing on me as well... if you like Ber's & Sig's you should check out CZ if you get a chance.


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Owned a CZ75 back in the day.Mid 80's bought it from WalMart had 3 15 round mags.Two Tone black slide,silverish frame,wooden grips.Couldnt get it to feed hardball.
Took it back to WallyWorld they sent to a place in Florida where CZ issues were dealt with.Did the drill 3 times never could get it to run.Walmart finally gave up and gave me my money back.


----------

